
Covert Acoustical Mesh Networks in Air [pdf] - WestCoastJustin
http://www.jocm.us/uploadfile/2013/1125/20131125103803901.pdf
======
WestCoastJustin
There was talk on HN 25 days ago about a " _Mysterious Mac and PC malware that
jumps airgaps?_ " [1]. Looks like you could use something like this to
implement it.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6646936](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6646936)

------
sneak
...and now you know why the DoD uses portable SCIFs when handling TS/SCI in
the field[1].

[1] [http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-
canada-12810675](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-12810675)

------
rossjudson
I sense a new STIG -- system shall not have acoustic generation capability of
any kind, or microphones of any kind. ;)

~~~
dexen
Watch out for seemingly unrelated sensors. A few years ago a friend was
showing off his Macbook Pro, with harddrive accelerometer picking (IIRC) faint
traces of normal speech.

Ah, and good luck with removing sound capabilities from smartphones ;-)

~~~
spydum
Reminds me of the dtrace guys screaming at their storage array while observing
some disk metrics live, and seeing a clear spike..
[http://dtrace.org/blogs/brendan/2008/12/31/unusual-disk-
late...](http://dtrace.org/blogs/brendan/2008/12/31/unusual-disk-latency/)

